# As Old School As It Gets PAIR of Majestic MA-150HD Amps



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My friends amps for sale that I'm selling for him 

As Old School as It Gets Pair of Majestic MA 150HD Amps Amplifiers | eBay


----------

